

AT&T hackers warned of vulnerability, now proven right - thenextcorner
http://www.hou2600.org/2011/11/22/att-hackers-warned-of-vulnerability-now-proven-right/

======
nimzo
So true. When will they learn? This instantly reminded me of Bruce Sterling's
classic book, "The Hacker Crackdown: Law and Disorder on the Electronic
Frontier". A must-read if you enjoyed this post.

